# RPL report for 263111



## jumbo420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Experts,

Could someone please share the sample RPL report for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer? Need Urgent Help!!!!

Please PM me, I will share my email ID.

Thanks


----------



## jumbo420 (Mar 2, 2013)

jumbo420 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could someone please share the sample RPL report for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer? Need Urgent Help!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Experts,

Any help would be highly appreciated for 263111 RPL report. I will be applying for skill assessment to ACS sooon. Kindly help!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi jumbo420, 

the general idea is that you should write the RPL report yourself and with your own words . You also have to declare that your are submitting your own work, that no text passages were previously submitted by any other applicant and that you are aware that the may perform plagiarism checks. 

However, I do understand that it can be daunting to get started on a report like this and that you would like some pointers that might help you along the way. The following threads could be a good starting point: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/138734-rpl-acs.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/20979-sample-rpl-acs-2231-79-nec.html

Note that the second thread is rather old and that you should only use it as an inspiration. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi jumbo420,
> 
> the general idea is that you should write the RPL report yourself and with your own words . You also have to declare that your are submitting your own work, that no text passages were previously submitted by any other applicant and that you are aware that the may perform plagiarism checks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika for sharing the above info, I am trying help my friend would you be able to help me with roles and responsibilities of this job code plsssssssssssss.

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Dreamaussies, 

the link to the second thread does not seem to work anymore, you are right. 

However, I won't send you a "filled" RPL document for the reasons mentioned above. You should really do this yourself, it may be cumbersome but it's your chance to showcase your expertise. Just open the ACS project report form and start working on it. It's not rocket science! Remember that you should demonstrate that you have a similar skill level as a bachelor graduate in ICT, so they expect you to use the proper terminology. 

For instance if you talk about databases the terms entity relationship modelling (in conjunction with Chen/Martin/UML/etc. notation), normalization, insert/update/delete anomalies etc. should make an appearance in the text. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Dreamaussies (Jun 3, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Dreamaussies,
> 
> the link to the second thread does not seem to work anymore, you are right.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Appreciate your quick reply and surely I will fill up the RPL by myslelf.

Can you answer this quickie...Do I need to certify the copy of signed RPL document or I can just upload it after filling it up and with my signature.


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi jumbo420,
> 
> the general idea is that you should write the RPL report yourself and with your own words . You also have to declare that your are submitting your own work, that no text passages were previously submitted by any other applicant and that you are aware that the may perform plagiarism checks.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The sample link is broken, "Invalid Thread specified ..." message is shown, Do you have any others.

Thanks


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

jumbo420 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could someone please share the sample RPL report for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer? Need Urgent Help!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you get any thing by chance? I am also preparing one.

Thanks


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Any one still preparing their RPL, I am preparing one for 263111. Thought could just discuss, if I am doing any wrong.


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

jes123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The sample link is broken, "Invalid Thread specified ..." message is shown, Do you have any others.
> 
> Thanks


I am seeing the same message. Can any one please post a sample for RPL?


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

rka123 said:


> I am seeing the same message. Can any one please post a sample for RPL?


Well do you hold any degree or diploma or don't have any relevant formal education? Or have you completed your education recently and you have been working since 8 years?

You need 8 years experience and rpl is very simple to complete. List out all the things you have done during your entire employment. Tell them what you have learned during the employment. Its plainly simple, believe me, try writing two pages. You will complete everything. I have done the same. No one will share their rpl, cause you cant copy it.


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

jes123 said:


> Well do you hold any degree or diploma or don't have any relevant formal education? Or have you completed your education recently and you have been working since 8 years?
> 
> You need 8 years experience and rpl is very simple to complete. List out all the things you have done during your entire employment. Tell them what you have learned during the employment. Its plainly simple, believe me, try writing two pages. You will complete everything. I have done the same. No one will share their rpl, cause you cant copy it.



The RPL is for my wife. She has done BE Mechanical Engineering. She is about to apply for ACS. After reading many threads here, I think she will be asked by CO to complete RPL. She has around 10 years experience in software. I did look at the RPL template but it looks overwhelming. Further, I am not sure how many words to write in each section. She will be filling the RPL based on her work experience. I felt having a sample would do no harm and could clarify the word limit and content that needs to go in each sub section.


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

rka123 said:


> The RPL is for my wife. She has done BE Mechanical Engineering. She is about to apply for ACS. After reading many threads here, I think she will be asked by CO to complete RPL. She has around 10 years experience in software. I did look at the RPL template but it looks overwhelming. Further, I am not sure how many words to write in each section. She will be filling the RPL based on her work experience. I felt having a sample would do no harm and could clarify the word limit and content that needs to go in each sub section.


Sorry bro I am a network engineer. I cant help with software. Yes RPL template is overwhelming, i applied through rpl. If you think she has studied at least basic concepts of computers or at least 4 subjects in btech or has any certificates, she doesnt have to apply via rpl. You can straight away apply for the general skills, if the assessor needs rpl, he will ask you and will give you a month time and as soon as you send the rpl, they will send you result in two days. Following this process wont hurt in any way or delay the process. You can write everything you have learned while working. This is what rpl looks for. Recognition of prior learning.


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Rka123..

I am in similar situation as like your wifes acs process and planning to pay the ACS fees in 2-3 days . Rest documentation i have completed.

I am planning to go through the general skills assessment route ( no rpl ) for code 261111 ICT - BA. though my qualifications are non ICT ( BE + MBA) and having 13 years same company IT experience.

Did you uploaded CV for your wife as part of requirement at ACS ( since it is optional as mentioned on the site

Best regards..
Ni3


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

nitink said:


> Hi Rka123..
> 
> I am in similar situation as like your wifes acs process and planning to pay the ACS fees in 2-3 days . Rest documentation i have completed.
> 
> ...



Yes, we uploaded the CV even though it is optional.


----------



## bhavik_ht (Feb 24, 2014)

rka123 said:


> Yes, we uploaded the CV even though it is optional.


Hi,

did you get any update from ACS, did they ask for RPL?
i am also in same boat, BE-Mech and 8.5 years IT experience, thinking where to start filling up RPL form, it does look overwhelming.


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

bhavik_ht said:


> Hi,
> 
> did you get any update from ACS, did they ask for RPL?
> i am also in same boat, BE-Mech and 8.5 years IT experience, thinking where to start filling up RPL form, it does look overwhelming.


They requested for an RPL for her. Yes, it is overwhelming initially but once you figure out what has to be filled in each section it becomes straight forward. Make sure you fill the Key areas section correctly based on your work experience.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/5969/Key-Areas-of-Knowledge.pdf

That is the most important part of RPL. Based on this section they see if the work experience you have has helped you to gain knowledge in these areas or not.


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

can anyone help me with their sample rpl report ?am planning to apply under system analyst or computer and network engineer and ge it assessed by acs .. looking forward for your help guys ..


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

hi need rpl samples as am planning to get myself assessed under 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer category and i do not have degree in IT .. i m very nervous , please help me


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

jes123 said:


> Sorry bro I am a network engineer. I cant help with software. Yes RPL template is overwhelming, i applied through rpl. If you think she has studied at least basic concepts of computers or at least 4 subjects in btech or has any certificates, she doesnt have to apply via rpl. You can straight away apply for the general skills, if the assessor needs rpl, he will ask you and will give you a month time and as soon as you send the rpl, they will send you result in two days. Following this process wont hurt in any way or delay the process. You can write everything you have learned while working. This is what rpl looks for. Recognition of prior learning.


Did you ( or anyone you know) get the general assessment positive(acs) even for non-ICT degree . Mine is non-ICT B.Tech Degree in Civil Engineering but it has some computer related content so just curious to know whether I should go for RPL or not. I have no issues with RPL report preparation but I am concerned ACS will deduct 6 years of my experience if I go for RPL by default.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Did anyone get the general assessment positive(acs) even for non-ICT degree . Mine is non-ICT B.Tech Degree in Civil Engineering but it has some computer related content so just curious to know whether I should go for RPL or not. I have no issues with RPL report preparation but I am concerned ACS will deduct 6 years of my experience if I go for RPL by default.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Can anyone share there successful rpl report? this writing is getting out of my hands now!! any sample will be much appreciated..!


----------



## pyadav (Feb 10, 2018)

Can anyone share some sample reports?


----------

